# U.s. Royal Master Centipede Grip



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2016)

I have a pair of these in pretty nice shape. Definitely prewar(22lbs) with slight cracking & decent tread. I wouldn't ride on these but figure they would be great display tires. Are these correct for wartime Huffman military bikes? Just wondering what I should do with them as I ride all my bikes & wouldn't really have a need for them. Thanks for the info. Mike


----------



## izee2 (Feb 25, 2016)

Mike,
 I don't want you to stress over them so I think you should sell them to me. 
 Send me a pm if your interested in getting rid of them.
Thanks
 Tom


----------

